# Nabal was a fool, so God gave his wife to David



## bjoleniacz

This sentence comes from a Bible story.

Here's my attempt:
Nabal era un prost, așa că Dumnezeu i-a dat soția lui lui David.

My question is, can you put two "lui"s together as in "lui lui"? The first "lui" is "his wife" "soția lui" and the second "lui" is "to David" "lui David".


----------



## farscape

In principle is preferred to avoid the double *lui - lui *construction which could be done by using for the first *lui* the other form  of the possessive pronoun *lui*, which is  *sa*: *i-a dat-o pe soția sa lui David* however, this does not help much with the ambiguity created by the two pronouns in series because _*soția sa*_ doesn't determine unequivocally whose wife she is 😎

A less ambiguous translation would be something  like this :
"...așa că Dumnezeu i-a dat lui David pe soția lui Nabal."


----------



## bjoleniacz

Perfect. Mulțumesc!


----------



## El Carmo

E assim vou aprendendo o romeno. Mulțumesc (Obrigado).


----------

